# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Phim chuc nang trong asm

## muabansimsodep

trong asm lenh hien thi ky tu mov ah, 2 co the thuc hien phim chuc nang nhung doi voi to hop phim chuc nang alt+f4...thi lam sao? mong chi giao.

----------

